# shooting tip of the week



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Good tip Mike! This seems to be one of the biggest differences between mediocre shooters and really good shooters. I need to follow this rule more myself. 
Thank you!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Great tip.
Do you have any tips or drills that can help young archers understand this? 
I tell them this all the time but yet, they still do it.
They know better and know when it happens but during competitions its too late.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

XForce Girl said:


> Great tip.
> Do you have any tips or drills that can help young archers understand this?
> I tell them this all the time but yet, they still do it.
> They know better and know when it happens but during competitions its too late.


The one that Len Cardinale recommended to me is the letdown drill. Draw, hold as long as you feel you could have executed a good shot, then let down. It gets your students in the habit of letting down.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm horrible about not letting down. and Mike generally lets me know this anytime we shoot together. Now if he will get to the range with me and shoot again


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

JHENS87 said:


> I'm horrible about not letting down. and Mike generally lets me know this anytime we shoot together. Now if he will get to the range with me and shoot again


Is it really true that Mike uses a cattle prod on his students with target panic????


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:lol3::lol3::lol3: NO its not true i dont use a cattle prod.!!! i have jumped up- down once..:blob1:


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

XForce Girl said:


> Great tip.
> Do you have any tips or drills that can help young archers understand this?
> I tell them this all the time but yet, they still do it.
> They know better and know when it happens but during competitions its too late.


very good Q. there x girl.. yes i have some drills but, im reluctant to give them out. kids just want to shoot.. and have fun, lots on the mind, there will come a time when they will want help.only when they realize that if the don't get help , they will not get better...if i were you, this is what i would do. find a top shooter**that is willing to give a demo a young one if possible..have them wear their shooting apparel..and pic of the BIG checks, trophies etc.etc. this always gets their attention.then after all is said and done.. the ones that are serious will want more..& more...................you can slow them down by ; taking the 5 arrows and holding them in your hands, and tell them you get 1 arrow every 45 seconds.. so you better aim hard.then watch them shoot when they miss tell them why they missed they gotta learn when you start asking and getting the right answers they are on the way. the issue with kids is they want improvements NOW..they try it your way .. no improvements, feels funny.im shooting worse they go back to the bad habits..you gotta drill them.... if you get out of your comfort zone... you better let down or you will miss..or the pros let down 1 out of 10 are you a pro? or only shoot perfect arrows.pm. me ill send you a drill i use.. hope this helps ! i watch kids pretty close and every once in a while i see a youth struggle with bow issues the ones that really try to improve spend hours but dont have the cash for a coach.or they are not getting no help or advice those i will go out of my way to help .most around here know if they ask me nice i will help . hope this helps mike


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the advise Mike
I should of clarified... The kids I was referring to are my top performing kids that are really dedicated. Pretty good shooters but have reached a point where "I" want to help them more.
I was reaching out to more experienced coaches so I can help them.
I don't want them to leave and find a better coach. I want to be able to take them to higher levels.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sorry about that..... yes i have a drill if you pm me ill give one to you. no disrespect intended . sounds like your very dedicated and i have great respect for those who help kids get on the right track .....mike


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

pm sent to x force girl


----------

